# ShengShou Megaminx



## Tong Haiwu (Jan 16, 2013)

WTF.....ShengShou Megaminx
Sounds good,it were sold 35¥ in China(Almost 6$)
I will buy it 

you can see more here: 
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.11.DiP2an&id=18682015944


----------



## ottozing (Jan 16, 2013)

I wonder if it will react well to modding like other ss products :confused: Definately gonna buy this.

EDIT: After looking at the picture, I don't think the cube would need much modding anyway.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 16, 2013)

ottozing said:


> I wonder if it will react well to modding like other ss products :confused: Definately gonna buy this.
> 
> EDIT: After looking at the picture, I don't think the cube would need much modding anyway.



The mechanism seems complicated enough.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 16, 2013)

Where can we buy this?


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Wooo,ShengShou Megaminx*



MarcelP said:


> Where can we buy this?



I don't know,I am live in China
I think you can buy it on 51morefun rencently XD


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 16, 2013)

I might get it depending on reviews and stuff.


----------



## pandaXIONG (Jan 16, 2013)

Tongtong,guess who I am.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Wooo,ShengShou Megaminx*



pandaXIONG said:


> Tongtong,guess who I am.



Haha,Pandaxiong,my Chinese friend
Welcome to the forum,have fun there


----------



## pandaXIONG (Jan 16, 2013)

Tong Haiwu said:


> Haha,Pandaxiong,my Chinese friends
> Welcome to the forum,have fun there



Haha,tongtong,I love you!we are good friends!


----------



## zhmeigen (Jan 16, 2013)

通通- -
but I commonly call you 老通= =


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 16, 2013)

Olook, someone copied the Dayan Megaminx (seriously, that looks practically identical to the dayan).


----------



## Kesava Kirupa (Jan 16, 2013)

Dont Know whether it'll be as good as the Dayan Minx!But,will get iT!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 16, 2013)

It looks NOTHING like the Dayan. I just opened mine, totally different pieces.

Oh.. and I am getting me one of these when it comes out.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 16, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> It looks NOTHING like the Dayan. I just opened mine, totally different pieces.
> 
> Oh.. and I am getting me one of these when it comes out.



I do have to disagree there. The corners are practically the same, and the edges are very similar in shape but the proportions are different. 
It's like a direct mech copy, just saying.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 16, 2013)

Then you can just as easily say anything copies anything. *shrug* Just saying.

Links with pictures.

http://store.tribox.com/products/detail.php?product_id=725
http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=460

Feet are much smaller, edgepieces different shape.


----------



## panyan (Jan 16, 2013)

They do look similar.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah.. so do all Rubik's cubes 

Let me ask this: How else could one make the mech then?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 16, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Let me ask this: How else could one make the mech then?



Mf8 mech, Mefferts Mech. V-cube mech. Rubik's cut mech. etc.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 16, 2013)

Exactly.

All would be copies.


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't think it will be better than Dayan (maybe after some mods)
I think it will lock up more because of the pieces.

I will get one anyway as soon as It will be in my country.


----------



## aznanimedude (Jan 16, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Mf8 mech, Mefferts Mech. V-cube mech. Rubik's cut mech. etc.



use my mech so i can sue and make da moniez =D


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 16, 2013)

after florian mod this can be really good puzzle


----------



## arcio1 (Jan 16, 2013)

It's really cheap and since I really like Megaminx I will definitely be buying this


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 16, 2013)

Bring it to the stores already!  I cannot find it anywhere else yet.. at least not searching for "shengshou megaminx".

COOL!! I love it, and will definitely get it


----------



## emolover (Jan 16, 2013)

Honestly, who the hell cares if its a copy. It's cheap and I want more megaminxs.


----------



## MisterChris (Jan 16, 2013)

http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=302&products_id=1166 yeah


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 16, 2013)

*cries*

No paypal, no buy..


----------



## arcio1 (Jan 16, 2013)

14$, wtf.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 16, 2013)

OMG, I just got a Dayan 1 and its not as good as I thought it would be. Hopefully this will be awesome .


----------



## qqwref (Jan 16, 2013)

Hm, I'd still like to see minxes with more rounding on the areas where two layers intersect  The Dayan does this pretty well, but it could be improved, and it looks like the Shengshou isn't any better. I know this can always be done with modding but given that this idea is so standard it shouldn't be too long before it gets mass produced. I remember when the highly rounded Type F came out and it was a crazy new idea, and now most 3x3 brands are doing it 

I actually really like my Dayan (despite being slow with it) so I won't be buying this, but it's great to see another company making a serious effort to produce a good minx.


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 16, 2013)

I need some reviews before Jan 29th (well, more like 25th) cause that's my birthday. I was going to ask for a dayan, but if this is better and $10 cheaper...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 16, 2013)

You can get a dayan for like 18 or 19 at dealmaz. There are places that sell them even cheaper though.. just google


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 16, 2013)

STOP MAKING ME BUY MORE MEGAMINXES GRR

i have 4 megas already, don't need another one.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 16, 2013)

But.. but.. but.. I do!


----------



## Carrot (Jan 16, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> STOP MAKING ME BUY MORE MEGAMINXES GRR
> 
> i have 4 megas already, don't need another one.



Only 4?



Spoiler


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Odder said:


> Only 4?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Well I'm not a huge megaminx fan like you, but I'm getting into it


----------



## qqwref (Jan 16, 2013)

Odder, are you going to make one of each color? XD


----------



## SpeedCuberMod (Jan 16, 2013)

You know this is going to be a good mega since is SS made


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jan 16, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Odder, are you going to make one of each color? XD


That's exactly what he did. 
I'm lucky enough to have one of the mega's he made in my collection.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 16, 2013)

SpeedCuberMod said:


> You know this is going to be a good mega since is SS made



Well, they're new SS 3x3 isn't all that good.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 16, 2013)

Looks like a KO Dayan Megaminx BTW when and were is the demo video.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 16, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Odder, are you going to make one of each color? XD



I will not recommend doing that, it's time consuming 

But it was worth it, I have a green megaminx :3


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 16, 2013)

How many did you buy?? And Why?!


----------



## qqwref (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh no, I'm not going to do it, I'm perfectly happy with black. I was just trying to figure out why you had so many disassembled minxes


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 16, 2013)

Will you give me one? I'll do a video review. I love shengshou cubes and I am looking to get a megaminx.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 16, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Will you give me one? I'll do a video review. I love shengshou cubes and I am looking to get a megaminx.



I want one also.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 16, 2013)

Can I have 2?


----------



## Carrot (Jan 16, 2013)

Ya, but that's pretty much why  it's a lot of parts involved doing that, almost 2000 parts iirc (including screws)


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 16, 2013)

I see SS making 2x2-9x9 Pyraminx and megaminx the only thing missing is Square-1 and clock then you can have all the WCA puzzle be SS brand Also I would like to see the florian mod on this to make it look more like the Dayan megaminx.


----------



## aznanimedude (Jan 17, 2013)

odder making force megaminxes?


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jan 17, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I see SS making 2x2-9x9 Pyraminx and megaminx the only thing missing is Square-1 and clock then you can have all the WCA puzzle be SS brand Also I would like to see the florian mod on this to make it look more like the Dayan megaminx.



I think SS will make Square-1 and Clock in the furture 
SS have make many products especially some good Big-Cube.I love this company

Edit:a photo from my friend
haha ShengShou 2×2~9×9


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 17, 2013)

Ahhh sisters.. hihi.. I have the same collection in white


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 17, 2013)

I would love a megaminx, don't have one and don't really plan on spending big for it, just something new to pllay with  might get this.


Also, has anyone else heard of the shengshou wind? It's their 3x3 "V2" so to speak:

http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=158&products_id=1144


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 17, 2013)

Argh, it seems that the 'stop buying cube in 2013' mission is going to break soon. And January isn't even ended yet. Somehow I think this will be released in February from the shop I usually buy from.


----------



## tengurocks (Jan 17, 2013)

Odder said:


> I will not recommend doing that, it's time consuming
> 
> But it was worth it, I have a green megaminx :3



I have a yellow one!


----------



## o2gulo (Jan 17, 2013)

wtf, $14 bucks on 51morefun? Hmm.. I wonder how much will it be when it hits the major cube shops here.
I'd also like to see a Square-1 SS,

I wonder, why are ShengShou cubes are cheap compared to others(DaYan)?


----------



## Carrot (Jan 17, 2013)

o2gulo said:


> I wonder, why are ShengShou cubes are cheap compared to others(DaYan)?



Why would Dayan sell for 3 USD when they can sell it for 9 USD? just asking


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 17, 2013)

I ordered a Dayan yesterday...


----------



## ViXoZuDo (Jan 17, 2013)

Too bad, already have a dayan one... I don't think this one would be better


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 17, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> I would love a megaminx, don't have one and don't really plan on spending big for it, just something new to pllay with  might get this.
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone else heard of the shengshou wind? *It's their 3x3 "V2" so to speak:*
> ...



Wrong.


----------



## Zeotor (Jan 17, 2013)

Off-topic post.



antoineccantin said:


> Wrong.



The cube shown in your video is not the one in that 51MoreFun link. The pieces are different and the boxes are different colors.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 17, 2013)

Zeotor said:


> Off-topic post.
> 
> 
> 
> The cube shown in your video is not the one in that 51MoreFun link. The pieces are different and the boxes are different colors.



Exactly. It's not the "v1" and it came out before the "wind" cube.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 18, 2013)

yeah I just made up the "v1" and "v2" thing, I didn't know they had more than two 3x3's


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 18, 2013)

They do?

Uhm.. I thought there was only one?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 18, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> They do?
> 
> Uhm.. I thought there was only one?



No, there are three.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah I figured that much.. which three.. I know the one that I have would be the first model I guess.. then the "wind" in the red box now..

How can we tell them apart.. does anyone have pictures of the 1st and 2nd side by side?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 18, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Yeah I figured that much.. which three.. I know the one that I have would be the first model I guess.. then the "wind" in the red box now..
> 
> How can we tell them apart.. does anyone have pictures of the 1st and 2nd side by side?



The first looks like an F2 and the second is more like an AV.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 18, 2013)

That is assuming we all know what those are or look like.. (which I don't)

F2 = Shengen version 2?
AV?


----------



## speedpicker (Jan 18, 2013)

AV = Alpha 5


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 18, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> That is assuming we all know what those are or look like.. (which I don't)
> 
> F2 = Shengen version 2?
> AV?



The F2 and AV are the 2 cubes that were immensely popular in '10.

*F2: *








*AV: *









It feels weird having people that don't know what they are D:


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 18, 2013)

Well.. get used to it.

There are people that didn't start cubing till 2012.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 18, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> The first looks like an F2 and the second is more like an AV.


The edge pieces on mine are totally different, he corner pieces differ quite a bit as well. (SS3x3 sold on icubemart: http://www.icubemart.com/webstore/IMG_4348.JPG)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 18, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> The edge pieces on mine are totally different, he corner pieces differ quite a bit as well. (SS3x3 sold on icubemart: http://www.icubemart.com/webstore/IMG_4348.JPG)



Yeah, that's the one I said "looked like an F2". I was thinking of the Taiyan though.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok.. "that is the one".. is mine the second one? Sorry but you're confusing me lol

And the first version is more like the dayan taiyan? Like.. "old fashioned cube innards", basically then?


Hopefully I get it now.. I can stop hijacking.. I wants megaminx.. *whimper* still can't find it on a site with paypal (aside from ebay).


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 18, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Ok.. "that is the one".. is mine the second one? Sorry but you're confusing me lol
> 
> And the first version is more like the dayan taiyan? Like.. "old fashioned cube innards", basically then?
> 
> ...



The picture is the first one, the one I said looked ish like an FII.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 18, 2013)

I find the edge pieces of mine and that F2 quite different (I have both, so..) must be me I guess *shrug* LOL

*goes on another search for the minx*


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 18, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I find the edge pieces of mine and that F2 quite different (I have both, so..) must be me I guess *shrug* LOL
> 
> *goes on another search for the minx*



No, your right, it doesn't really look like the FII, It was just my mistake.


----------



## Terrible Kubr (Jan 19, 2013)

if shengshou will sell their megaminx core... i would buy it... and then put it in the dayan so that the dayan wouldn't be bulky inside...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 19, 2013)

Then buy the whole cube. Then you will have the core.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 8, 2013)

I think this is the first decently fast solve video of it on youtube.


----------



## Carrot (Feb 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I think this is the first decently fast solve video of it on youtube.



Nice  I should upload sub 1 solves with it, haha


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 8, 2013)

Odder said:


> Nice  I should upload sub 1 solves with it, haha



Have you modded yours? As you can see in the video, mine is quite locky.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey, Odder, Can you make a video review of the ShengShou Mega? I'd love to see it.


----------



## googlebleh (Feb 9, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Hey, Odder, Can you make a video review of the ShengShou Mega? I'd love to see it.



And maybe a few comments comparing it to the Dayan? 
I think CubeorCubes said something about the SS one feeling like a GuHong and the Dayan feeling like a ZhanChi. What do you think?


----------



## tengurocks (Feb 9, 2013)

Odder said:


> Nice  I should upload sub 1 solves with it, haha



Could u make a video onhow to got rid of the lockiness and are u going to get the new mf8v3?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 9, 2013)

I cannot possibly do a proper review as I cannot speedsolve the thing (takes me a lunchbreak to get to the last layer) however I do own both (and the mf8 v2). I have taken them all apart and tensioned them for a long time to get them just right, and found the mf8 and Dayan compete for first place, where Dayan wins because of the ridges, they really help a LOT. Shengshou is a close second.


----------



## Carrot (Feb 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Have you modded yours? As you can see in the video, mine is quite locky.



I'm in the proccess of modding it, it's a bit slow because I really don't find time to just sit and file pieces for hours, but I expect it to be done today 

for the other guys, sure I'll make a review 



Kattenvriendin said:


> I cannot possibly do a proper review as I cannot speedsolve the thing (takes me a lunchbreak to get to the last layer) however I do own both (and the mf8 v2). I have taken them all apart and tensioned them for a long time to get them just right, and found the mf8 and Dayan compete for first place, where Dayan wins because of the ridges, they really help a LOT. Shengshou is a close second.



Epic, I could compare to almost any megaminx  MF8 v1, MF8 v2, QJ v1, QJ v2, DaYan v1, Meffert's, Meffert's Speed 
Personally I would rank them like this (I know people have different preferences)
Dayan
Meffert's
Meffert's Speed
QJ v2
MF8 v2 (it's seriously too locky...)
MF8 v1 
...
QJ v1 (I still haven't managed to make it turn without wristing... seriously)

Before the mod it would be somewhere around the Meffert's (definitely better than Meffert's Speed, definitely worse than Meffert's... but those two are both modded haha). If the mod gets rid of the ugly lockups, then I see no reason for it not being the best. But who knows, the mod didn't work that well for MF8 v2, and the mechanism looks like it was inspired by the MF8 v2.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 9, 2013)

Which Shengshou cube does it feel closest to, if any? That should give me an idea.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 9, 2013)

I just felt.. the new Wind or the 5x5, in my opinion. 

I guess it depends on tension though as well. But definitely NOT the old 3x3 that is for sure


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 9, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> Which Shengshou cube does it feel closest to, if any? That should give me an idea.



In my opinion, It feels like the Sujie (v2). It has the same smoothness and the same catchings.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 9, 2013)

Sujie (v2)? :confused:


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 9, 2013)

I have received my first Megaminx this week. The ShengShou. I have never solved a Megaminx or owned a Megaminx so I have no reference for compare. But I think the SS turns awesome. I just scrambled the Megaminx for the first time. I hope I can solve it


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 9, 2013)

You will be able to! Soon enough it'll be used at competition, knowing what happens when you set your mind to it *giggle*


----------



## Carrot (Feb 9, 2013)

hype, hype, hype



Spoiler



finished modding it... sub 1 is too easy now..


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 9, 2013)

Odder said:


> hype, hype, hype
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What exactly did you mod?



Kattenvriendin said:


> Sujie (v2)? :confused:





Spoiler


----------



## mati1242 (Feb 9, 2013)

I think he just apply Florian Mod.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 9, 2013)

Sujie (v2) = Shengshou Wind? That is the latest SS3x3 which comes in a red box though


----------



## Carrot (Feb 9, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> I think he just apply Florian Mod.



don't ever call that a Florian mod on a megaminx...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 9, 2013)

Then do tell how to call it then.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 9, 2013)

Odder said:


> don't ever call that a Florian mod on a megaminx...


Edges, corners and centers?




Kattenvriendin said:


> Sujie (v2) = Shengshou Wind? That is the latest SS3x3 which comes in a red box though



No, it's the version in between the v1 and the wind. Almost nobody knows about it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 9, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Then do tell how to call it then.



He made it to look like the Dayan Megaminx. End of story.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> No, it's the version in between the v1 and the wind. Almost nobody knows about it.


Ah then he won't be able to compare the feel to it either


----------



## bobthebuilder (Feb 10, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I think this is the first decently fast solve video of it on youtube.




Not bad !


----------



## CuberCat (Mar 24, 2013)

eBay


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 24, 2013)

You should use [or get] a dayan megaminx


----------



## martin68 (May 29, 2013)

*florian mod*

HELLO...how do i florian mod my shengshou megaminx?? i have searched on youtube with no results


----------



## JianhanC (May 29, 2013)

martin68 said:


> HELLO...how do i florian mod my shengshou megaminx?? i have searched on youtube with no results



No need to Florian mod it, this one will do just fine http://www.stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/speedsolving/megaminx/


----------



## martin68 (May 31, 2013)

hello, do i need to sand down all the pieces like in the pictures:


----------

